# Fixing the Supermax never stops ...



## sasanifab (Feb 7, 2021)

So Far I have made a pinion gear for the apron, the half nut, crossfeed nut, retrofitted a grizzly g0709 compound, new gibs for both and now ....I noticed a severe amount of backlash on the tail stock but really thought nothing on it. Well after finishing the crossfeed nut I decided to take the tail stock apart .... this is what I found. The collar around the nut is completed fractured around the circumference. I tig welded it with some silicone bronze until I get the 5/8-10 tap ..... never stops


----------



## benmychree (Feb 7, 2021)

Sounds like the SuperMax is not so super after all ---


----------



## sasanifab (Feb 7, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Sounds like the SuperMax is not so super after all ---


I’m so glad I purchased this over the southbend heavy 10.  3hp , gear driven , metric and standard threads, 13 inch swing, 40 inch bed with hArdened ways. I had a southbend 10inch lathe.... It was awful. Having to deal with belt changes ... no thank


----------

